# Are we all infected with "rope worm" parasites?



## hopefullPatient2 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi all,

I am a 14 years sufferer with this problem.

After reading this article: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28028528 I tried azithromycin 500mg 3 tablets.

I experinced diarrea (this is a common side effect) and noticed strange entities in my toilet.

After some internet search they look identical to "rope worms" (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2rdm2tmnrQ).

Now I am taking 3-5 drops of oregano oil in one table spoon of olive oil.

Black tea with lemon juice.

Rope worm shapes continue to show in my stool and

my bloating feels much better now.

If you spot these "rope worm" shape things, please comment.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey there is there a test for this? Did it help with LG? Thanx !


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm sorry, how many times a day to you take it?
Thanx


----------



## GilmoreGirl (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi,

I would be careful about trusting the information that's out there about "ropeworms".

I looked into it also because I pass similar looking things. This began only after I a) was having diarrhea from morphine withdrawal and b) had to do a colonoscopy prep.

My ibs had been horrible since then. So I did lots of research on what these mucousy things could be. There is no published evidence that ropeworms exist. My gastroenterologist did lots of testing on the excretions - they are simply mucous and maybe some intestinal lining. Aggravating the intestines from things like diarrhea or bowel prep can result in these things for a while.

If the antibiotics did help with your ibs, perhaps you have an overgrowth of bad gut flora - when the antibiotics kill them off, you're bound to feel better as they are not there to produce copious amounts of gas.

I would consider, if you haven't, taking a good probiotic. Some examples of ones that are well researched to have beneficial effects, especially on gas, are Tu-Zen and VSL3.

Just my opinion from the research I've done!


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you, Lorelai


----------



## hopefullPatient2 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi GilmoreGirl,

I have done some more research and i found this:

https://books.google.al/books?id=5kArAAAAYAAJ&printsec=frontcover&source=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false

It is a book on "Mucous Colitis" (now they call it "Irritable bowel syndrome") from 1939. Very interesting to see how little has changed since then and it explains what "rope worms" are.

In page 17 it describes some tests on microbiota modification with successful results.

However, from my experience azithromycin has had the most noticeable impact in my bloating and stools (i had not noticed mucus before).


----------



## SPSR (May 8, 2017)

Hi, I have had a "ropeworm" some days ago, it was little, a filament with trasparent mucous, the "head" was strictly attached to a piece of stool. The day before I have had diarrhea.

Now I am very confused. What is it ? A parassite or "only" mucous. I prefer it is a parassite instead good gut mucous, but I have doubts.

In the past I found high skatole in dysbiosis urine test and altered Candida IgA serum antibodies (IgM was fine, IgG was bordeline).

What do you think ?


----------

